
The New Slack Experience - davweb
https://slack.com/intl/en-gb/help/articles/360043092173-The-new-Slack-experience
======
rogerdonut
Does this allow for sorting channels by last activity? I've always found it
odd that there is a "Scientific" / "Priority" based sorting but not by last
activity. The current sorting methods become extremely painful as an
organization grows and this has been a feature that many in my organization
have asked for (and I have submitted feature requests to Slack many times).

If it doesn't, please add the ability to sort channels by last activity!

